# I Hate Price Gougers: Insane Prices For Taco Seasoning



## tx smoker (Mar 22, 2020)

I sure hope this one stays on track. Certainly feel free to share any experiences you've had but let's not get TOO vocal about it   

I made tacos the other night and after doing so realized I was getting low on my taco seasoning. I've been using the McCormick premium mix for several years and just add a couple things to amp it up. The stuff is a good base to start with and we've enjoyed it. Been buying it from Costco for years now but really didn't want to deal with the fools that are on a shopping rampage so decided to check Amazon and see if they had it. Yes, they did. The price for this stuff has been about $6 for a 24 oz. jug, which I didn't consider bad at all. That'll season up a lot of tacos. Well, the cheapest I could find it on Amazon was $24 for the same jug. Sorry, but that's just insane and in no uncertain terms, it's price gouging. I refused to pay that so went about putting together my own taco seasoning recipe. Read through several then put my version on paper. Made a batch of it while the beef stew was simmering yesterday afternoon and it it fantastic!! Way better than McCormick's!! Just thought I'd take a minute and share in case any of you are in the same sinking boat. Here is what I put together:

4 T chili powder
1 T cumin
1 T coriander
1 T paprika (smoked is best)
1 T salt
1 ½ t garlic powder
2 t dried onion*
1 t oregano* (Mexican if you have it)
1 t black pepper
1 T corn starch
2 t crushed red pepper*
1 t guajillo pepper**
½ t arbol pepper**

* lightly pulse in a spice grinder
** can use 1 t cayenne instead if preferred

Mix all spices. Add 3 T and 1/3 cup of water per per pound of meat and adjust according to taste. Recommend making a double batch if you like tacos a lot. This does not make much.

Give it a shot folks. Lots of flavor, tons of depth, and a lot of complexity. Have not actually made tacos with it but did a taste comparison with the McCormick's and this won hands down.

Necessity is the mother of all invention,
Robert


----------



## jmusser (Mar 22, 2020)

Just had tacos last night. Used last packet of seasoning. Great idea to post as sometimes that keeps people from having to go out. I know here in Michigan they have hotlines setup for reporting price gouging. I think it should be a public list so we know who to support and not. Great post!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Mar 22, 2020)

I just found it on Amazon for 5.99 for 24oz

Check this out at Amazon.com
McCormick Premium Taco Seasoning Mix, 24 oz


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 22, 2020)

I see a lot of things on Amazon like that now. Typically it is from private sellers selling through Amazon. I have seen a ton of people on there trying to take advantage of the current situation. I’m all about capitalism but during a time like this it’s shameful. Thanks for the recipe, I often use many of those same spices when I make my own as I avoid the commercial mixes with corn starch.  I will have to try adding some Mexican oregano. Love the peppers you added too. I’ve been using this wet paste in addition to my dry spices in all my Mexican dishes. I’m almost out of this first jar and going to order more. No frig should be without this. It is awesome and lasts a long time.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 22, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> I just found it on Amazon for 5.99 for 24oz



I didn't see that one yesterday but did you notice it says "In stock April 9th"? That's basically 3 weeks from now. I guess it's easy to sell stuff cheaper than anybody else when you don't have any    I'd be inclined to check then and see if that price stays the same, if it goes up, or if everybody else lowers their prices. I'm just not gonna believe right now that somebody is going to sell a product for 1/4 of what everybody else is offering it for.

Robert


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Mar 22, 2020)

Didnt pay attention to the delivery date. I have seen things long before this all started that was being sold much higher on Amazon that I can buy in some mom and pop shops, esp when it comes to fishing tackle and some guitar equipment. Seen some places on there that are charging full msrp vs retail on there too


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 22, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I see a lot of things on Amazon like that now. Typically it is from private sellers selling through Amazon.



That's true and I should have made mention of it. Amazon does not set the pricing structure and I don't want folks thinking I'm bashing them. It's the outside vendors that are trying to take advantage of the situation.



jcam222 said:


> Thanks for the recipe, I often use many of those same spices when I make my own as I avoid the commercial mixes with corn starch.



The recipe is very good Jeff. Knowing your tastes, I bet you'd enjoy it. Obviously the corn starch is optional and only used as a thickener with the water to create a light sauciness. I've never used almond flour but I bet it has a lot of the same characteristics as AP flour and could be used as the thickening agent instead of corn starch. Just  thought...

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 22, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Didnt pay attention to the delivery date.



I've done the exact same thing too many times!! Most often though I don't notice till after I've ordered it then have to cancel the order and find something I can get sooner.



Kevin DeShazo said:


> I have seen things long before this all started that was being sold much higher on Amazon that I can buy in some mom and pop shops, esp when it comes to fishing tackle and some guitar equipment. Seen some places on there that are charging full msrp vs retail on there too



No question their prices can be all over the board. Some vendors selling at a reasonable price, others charging 25 to 50 percent more for the exact same thing. That's why when I go there, I tend to look pretty closely at the products and pricing before I order. Now I've also gotten to where I pay close attention to shipping and delivery dates also 

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Mar 22, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> I sure hope this one stays on track. Certainly feel free to share any experiences you've had but let's not get TOO vocal about it
> 
> I made tacos the other night and after doing so realized I was getting low on my taco seasoning. I've been using the McCormick premium mix for several years and just add a couple things to amp it up. The stuff is a good base to start with and we've enjoyed it. Been buying it from Costco for years now but really didn't want to deal with the fools that are on a shopping rampage so decided to check Amazon and see if they had it. Yes, they did. The price for this stuff has been about $6 for a 24 oz. jug, which I didn't consider bad at all. That'll season up a lot of tacos. Well, the cheapest I could find it on Amazon was $24 for the same jug. Sorry, but that's just insane and in no uncertain terms, it's price gouging. I refused to pay that so went about putting together my own taco seasoning recipe. Read through several then put my version on paper. Made a batch of it while the beef stew was simmering yesterday afternoon and it it fantastic!! Way better than McCormick's!! Just thought I'd take a minute and share in case any of you are in the same sinking boat. Here is what I put together:
> 
> ...



I have the same recipe. Works very well. Thanks for posted. I never used McCormicks. I prefer Ortegas. I tried Old Elpaso. And hated it.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 22, 2020)

Went looking for Active yeast. Found a 2 pound block for 23.00 shipped. Today, some jerks are asking 74.00 to 90.00 for the same thing. I hope karma kicks them in the ass HARD!!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2020)

Next time you get something from TSM grab a jar of the Tex-Mex Chili seasoning . I've been using it for tacos and a lot of other things as well .


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 22, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Next time you get something from TSM grab a jar of the Tex-Mex Chili seasoning .



Interesting you should mention this. I'm planning a trip to the TSM site today and hope prices have remained realistic. I go through a LOT of seasonings and buy quite a bit from them. Just need to make sure that the order is large enough to get free shipping.

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> I'm planning a trip to the TSM site today


I was just on there . They upped the free shipping price , and says they are at 25 % on employees .


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 22, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I was just on there . They upped the free shipping price , and says they are at 25 % on employees .



I was just looking to replenish the spice inventory. Turns out I have a section on one of the shelves in the pantry where I keep duplicate jugs I've bought either in anticipation of running out soon or just because I had a brain fart and thought I was running low. Each item I put in my TSM cart I went to the pantry to see if I needed it. Turns out I'm in real good shape on spices so took everything out of my cart. I don't need 6# of smoked paprika   

Done shopping for the day,
Robert


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks for the recipe Robert.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2020)

Judy has a good taco recipe, and we are having tacos tonight, using Hot Italian sausage & her taco seasoning. But I do have a container of TSM, Tex-mex chili mix, but she said it has too much salt in it, so hers doesn’t have any in it. So I guess that is what’s we are using! Hope this doesn’t go on too long, I’m running out of projects to do!
Al


----------



## tropics (Mar 22, 2020)

IMHO Posting any store name that are raising their prices. Trying to get people to not buy from them would only hurt,people like us who are not in charge of the Pricing.
I am only living here in Ma. a year & have no friend in any store I feel sorry for them because a lot of people will probably blame them.
Stay Strong 
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2020)

My son was at 55 hours for the week , when he left for work today . Grocery clerk . Hopes to get out by 9 or 10 . Goes back in at 6 in the morning . 
I know some have lost their income , but on the other side of it the stores are doing what they can to keep shelves stocked . I know they hired independent drivers to run stuff from where ever they can get it . Plus the overtime and extra health and welfare are all added cost to someone . At some point they need to factor that into the price . They are truly trying to server the community . 

Others are taking advantage of this at a personal level , and that is simply wrong .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 22, 2020)

Just the other day I had an item in my wish list, 8 pks Korean Ramen, that was $23. I hit " add to cart " and the price came up at $57!!! I went back a little while later and the same Ramen was back down to $23. I have to wonder if this Price Adjustment, happens frequently and people don't catch it assuming the price is what is posted in their wish list?...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 22, 2020)

I've been using Knorr's Hollandaise sauce for years, Eggs Benedict and every once in a while to change things up on asparagus. I've always bought it at 99¢ a pack, saw it at Safeway for $2.99 a pack, no thanks. Whole chickens were $1.99lb, I've never paid half that for yardbirds, hate feeling like I'm getting screwed. If it's ever available again it'll be interesting to see what toilet tissue is going for. RAY


----------



## zwiller (Mar 22, 2020)

Have not bought taco seasoning in a very long time.  https://topsecretrecipes.com/taco-bell-enchirito-improved-copycat-recipe.html

Do it exactly...  Add to raw meat, do not drain, and add water.  Add 1/2tsp accent (my mod) and it is nearly identical to the Bell.  

That said, if you are into "tacos/mexican" get a Tex Mex Book.  Big time game changer.  Mine is authored by Robb Walsh.  Amazon links not working for me.


----------



## tropics (Mar 22, 2020)

Stores in my area are opening earlier for the elderly,I went to one the other day shelves still void of TP ,Pasta,eggs things you should have normally.I heard BJs is opening an hour earlier tomorrow I am going to check it out.
Richie


----------

